# C implementation of Bakery algorithn



## bhaskar (Mar 14, 2009)

Can somebody please help me in implementing the Bakery algorithm of mutual exclusion in C or C++ ? Please help.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 14, 2009)

*www-cse.ucsd.edu/classes/sp02/cse120_B/bakery.html


----------



## bhaskar (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for d post...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


dheeraj_kumar said:


> *www-cse.ucsd.edu/classes/sp02/cse120_B/bakery.html


thanks for the post...


----------

